# Posting a new thread crashes the Chrome browser on ipad



## Andrew_Culture (28 Dec 2013)

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2013)

Nope, fine with me. Tested *HERE*


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Dec 2013)

Must just be me then, it's always been that way.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2013)

Looks that way Andrew.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Looks that way Andrew.



I'm special!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm special!




Very...


----------

